# [SOLVED] Upgrade a Intel Pentium D 2.80 Ghz



## Magtheridon2000

Hi from Montreal everyone,

Im gonna have at home a Pentium D 2.80 Ghz with 2.0 GB, Vista Home Premium 32-bit, and a Intel G965 Express Chipset Family de 358.5 MB for graphic card. Many recent games don't work, and was wondering what would be the best performance I could achieve with this CPU. It doesnt really belong to me, and I don't think I'm good enough to overclock it. 

Would 4 GB RAM bottleneck? Would more make a difference? Is it possible to upgrade the OS to 64-bit?

Would a recent graphic card like Radeon HD5670 or 5770 be compatible? I couldn't check the space in the computer... I would have to get a new power supply, I think the original is 280 v. I know it would be bottlenecked but it could be use after on another computer. 

Is it a sound investment? Or is this CPU really not worth upgrading?

*What is the best thing to upgrade to get the best performance with that Pentium D 2.80 Ghz?*

Thanks in advance, i'm really noob
Martin


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Upgrade a Intel Pentium D 2.80 Ghz*

Brand & Model of the Mobo?


----------



## emosun

*Re: Upgrade a Intel Pentium D 2.80 Ghz*

Yea without the motherboard info there isn't much that we can determine.

I can however say , I had the 2.8 pentium D a while back , and it's not a very good cpu at all. Even basic tasks with it are quite slow. I had it teamed with a 2600xt with windows xp and it was ok.

But for modern games with any newer os's it's quite bogged down.


----------



## MPR

*Re: Upgrade a Intel Pentium D 2.80 Ghz*

If you are unsure how to find the information the techs here need a program like Speccy can help. Or, if you have a brand-name computer (which it sounds like), you can list the make and model number.

Gaming performance is highly-dependent on graphics. Most systems that come with integrated graphics have low-wattage power supplies with limited connectors; for many Acer, Dell, HP, etc. home computers upgrading the graphics also entails upgrading the PSU.


----------



## linderman

*Re: Upgrade a Intel Pentium D 2.80 Ghz*

this system sounds like an OEM built machine like dell, gateway, compaq etc etc etc if so; which model do you have?


----------



## Magtheridon2000

*Re: Upgrade a Intel Pentium D 2.80 Ghz*

Yes it is Dell Dimension E520

Intel Pentium D 915
Cores	2
Threads	2
Name	Intel Pentium D 915
Code Name	Presler
Package	Socket 775 LGA
Technology	65nm
Specification	Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz
Family	F
Extended Family	F
Model	6
Extended Model	6
Stepping	4
Revision	C1
Instructions	MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, Intel 64
Virtualization	Unsupported
Hyperthreading	Not supported
Bus Speed	199.5 MHz
Rated Bus Speed	798.0 MHz
Stock Core Speed	2800 MHz
Stock Bus Speed	200 MHz

Motherboard
Manufacturer	Dell Inc.
Model	0WG864
Chipset Vendor	Intel
Chipset Model	P965/G965
Chipset Revision	C2
Southbridge Vendor	Intel
Southbridge Model	82801HH (ICH8DH)
Southbridge Revision	B0
BIOS
Brand	Dell Inc.
Version	2.2.0
Date	01/16/2007
PCI Data
Slot Unknown
Slot Type	Unknown
Slot Usage	Available
Data But Width	8192 bit
Slot Designation	PEG 
Slot Number	0
Slot Unknown
Slot Type	Unknown
Slot Usage	Available
Data But Width	256 bit
Slot Designation	SLOT2 
Slot Number	1
Slot Unknown
Slot Type	Unknown
Slot Usage	In Use
Data But Width	32 bit
Slot Designation	SLOT3 
Slot Number	2
Slot Unknown
Slot Type	Unknown
Slot Usage	In Use
Data But Width	32 bit
Slot Designation	SLOT4 
Slot Number	3

Sorry for not posting that before. Thank you very much for all your answers. So it's a very slow CPU and the power supply needs to be upgraded if new graphic card.


----------



## linderman

*Re: Upgrade a Intel Pentium D 2.80 Ghz*

you are not going to get that much benefit from a more powerful video card as the cpu is going to bottleneck this system badly


----------



## linderman

*Re: Upgrade a Intel Pentium D 2.80 Ghz*

Dell Community


you would need to upgrade the cpu and video card and power supply in order to make a "livable" gaming machine

once you are in that deep it makes no sense to spend that much money on the dell; when you could build a much more venerable system for about $500 complete


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Upgrade a Intel Pentium D 2.80 Ghz*

Very solid advise ^


----------



## Magtheridon2000

*Re: Upgrade a Intel Pentium D 2.80 Ghz*

Thank you very much for your advices! So I will not invest on this computer. I'm starting to read about computer building. You have a really great community!


----------

